# difference dort / da



## Magg

Hello,

Is there a difference between both?

Magg


----------



## alc112

Mi profesora me enseñó así:
Dort dagagkjaghkaghagagada hier da dagagkjaghkaghagagadort
No sé si te sirve
EDIT:
PD: las letras en blanco las usé para separar las palabras, ya que cuando vi recién elpost, estaban como si hubiera apretado una sóla vez el espacio


----------



## Magg

alc112 said:
			
		

> Mi profesora me enseñó así:
> Dort                           da hier da                                 dort
> No sé si te sirve


Pues.... tengo que ser un poco "cortita" pero no lo entiendo.  
¿Me quieres decir que son iguales y por lo tanto intercambiables?


----------



## alc112

Creo que ya has visto mi edición
pero igual agrego esto:
Da = hier= aquí
Dort= allí
Que yo sepa, da y hier son intercambiales


----------



## Magg

alc112 said:
			
		

> Creo que ya has visto mi edición
> pero igual agrego esto:
> Da = hier= aquí
> Dort= allí
> Que yo sepa, da y hier son intercambiales


Ah! OK!

Es que una de las traducciones que me da el diccionario para *da* es "allí", por eso había hecho la pregunta.

Gracias,
M.


----------



## Andræs

Lo que yo tengo entendido es que hier significa aquí, dort significa allí, y da significa tanto allí como aquí. 
Podés intercambiar hier/da o dort/da. 

Por ejemplo por ahí puede decirse como dort/da drüber, o aquí tienes tu dinero: hier/da ist dein Geld.

Andræs.
Korrigiert mich bitte! Danke.


----------



## alc112

Andræs said:
			
		

> Lo que yo tengo entendido es que hier significa aquí, dort significa allí, y da significa tanto allí como aquí.
> Podés intercambiar hier/da o dort/da.
> 
> Por ejemplo por ahí puede decirse como dort/da d*a*rüber, o aquí tienes tu dinero: hier/da ist dein Geld.
> 
> Andræs.
> Korrigiert mich bitte! Danke.


 
Me confunde un poco eso ahora
Da = hier y dort ????


----------



## Whodunit

Okay, let me interrupt you here in English. I really don't know if there's a difference when it's said, but let me clarify it for you learners:

da = informal
dort = a bit more formal

But you always could say "da hinten (back there)" and "dort hinten (back there)", and they're totally interchangable. The same goes for:

Da in Afrika ... (there in Africa)
Dort in Afrika ...

Ich komme von da. (I come from there right now)
Ich kommen von dort.

BUT:

(maybe the rule is: "da" is nearer, and "dort" is further   )

das Dasein (existence)
hier und da (here and there)
wir sind da (we're here)

das Dortsein   
hier und dort   
wir sind dort (we're there)


----------



## Magg

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Okay, let me interrupt you here in English. I really don't know if there's a difference when it's said, but let me clarify it for you learners:


Your interruption is welcome. 
Your contributions are always helpful to me: concise and explanatory.

Have you ever thought of working as a teacher?


----------



## Whodunit

Magg said:
			
		

> Your interruption is welcome.
> Your contributions are always helpful to me: concise and explanatory.
> 
> Have you ever thought of working as a teacher?



No. And I don't want to become one. You know, I hate teaching, but I love helping.


----------



## alc112

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Okay, let me interrupt you here in English. I really don't know if there's a difference when it's said, but let me clarify it for you learners:
> 
> da = informal
> dort = a bit more formal
> 
> But you always could say "da hinten (back there)" and "dort hinten (back there)", and they're totally interchangable. The same goes for:
> 
> Da in Afrika ... (there in Africa)
> Dort in Afrika ...
> 
> Ich komme von da. (I come from there right now)
> Ich kommen von dort.
> 
> BUT:
> 
> (maybe the rule is: "da" is nearer, and "dort" is further  )
> 
> das Dasein (existence)
> hier und da (here and there)
> wir sind da (we're here)
> 
> das Dortsein
> hier und dort
> wir sind dort (we're there)


 
Understood
Danke schön!!!


----------



## Whodunit

alc112 said:
			
		

> Understood
> Danke schön!!!



¡De nada!


----------

